# looking for Neopren lens case extra wide & backpack advice needed



## daniela (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Guys!

I need extrawide lens cases for bigger lenses with lenshood attached. I was looking on www for a while - but could not find any. Do you know an manufacturer of extra wide products? I need it for my Canon 100-400 II with an RRs plate on it and for an 16-35mm and 11-24mm.

Does anybody own the Minshift rotator r180 professional backpack? How are you satisfied with this? I would like to own it for hiking. My hiking equipment is in most cases a 6D with the 16-35mm and 24-105mm, sometimes 24mm, 35mm, 50mm and 85mm too (but in an extra case inside the backpack). Does the 6D and the two zooms fit into this small rotating case?

Thank you & G
Daniela


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 9, 2016)

Not sure on some of the products that you mention but I find the Lowepro Vertex 200AW very good for my lighter setup. Namely a 100-400 Mk2, 24-70 F2.8 V2, 16-35 F4 L IS, 100 Macro with either a gripped 7D2 or 1DX - there is room for one or two smaller lenses like the 85 F1.8 as well.

The pack is a little heavy but VERY comfortable with plenty of harness adjustments - so long as I am not going too far I barely notice it.

Sorry no idea on the lens cases - I am looking too!


----------



## daniela (Oct 9, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> Not sure on some of the products that you mention but I find the Lowepro Vertex 200AW very good for my lighter setup. Namely a 100-400 Mk2, 24-70 F2.8 V2, 16-35 F4 L IS, 100 Macro with either a gripped 7D2 or 1DX - there is room for one or two smaller lenses like the 85 F1.8 as well.
> 
> The pack is a little heavy but VERY comfortable with plenty of harness adjustments - so long as I am not going too far I barely notice it.
> 
> Sorry no idea on the lens cases - I am looking too!



Tx. The backpack I wrote on the top, is specially designed to rotate the lens icu into the front, without having to take the backpack off. This makes this backpack interesting for me. But the question ist, how good this works and how comfortable the backpack is.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 9, 2016)

daniela said:


> Does anybody own the Minshift rotator r180 professional backpack? How are you satisfied with this? I would like to own it for hiking. My hiking equipment is in most cases a 6D with the 16-35mm and 24-105mm, sometimes 24mm, 35mm, 50mm and 85mm too (but in an extra case inside the backpack). Does the 6D and the two zooms fit into this small rotating case?
> 
> Thank you & G
> Daniela



I own the Mindshift 180 Pro. It can fit a 5Ds with the 24-70 f2.8 L II, the 7DII with a 16-35 f4L IS and a 50mm f1.2, all in the rotation case, but then its a little stuffed. With one DSLR and a couple of zoom lenses, it's very nice. It can handle a 1DX and a 200f2L IS in the rotation pack as well. The 180 pro is very comfortable to carry, and I like it a lot. The downside is that the pack itself is a little heavy. I prefer the 180 pro for long hikes with a heavy load. 

You should also take a look at the Horizon 180, and the panorama 180, which I also own. Both of those can handle a 6D and your two zoom lenses in the rotation belt. Those two packs are lighter than the pro, and very comfortable to carry as well. For day hikes, with the gear I usually need, I prefer either of the Horizon or Panorame, over the pro. 

I would pick the Horizon 180, if I could only have one. It is almost as large as the Pro. I find the upper compartment of the Panorama to be too small in some cases. (The rotation belt is big enough).


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 9, 2016)

daniela said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure on some of the products that you mention but I find the Lowepro Vertex 200AW very good for my lighter setup. Namely a 100-400 Mk2, 24-70 F2.8 V2, 16-35 F4 L IS, 100 Macro with either a gripped 7D2 or 1DX - there is room for one or two smaller lenses like the 85 F1.8 as well.
> ...



Ahh I see what you are getting at! Unfortunately I have no knowledge of these packs.


----------

